# Candida infection?



## gdtm0111 (Oct 15, 2012)

Hope you don't mind me posting here, not sure where else to post this.

My WS had an affair back in Oct, says all they did was kiss. Anyway, this morning I found she had searched Google for Candida Infections.

She's on the Ring birth control. She works out occasionally, and swims at gym pool.

Is this infection the result of sex with an infected person? Do I need to see my Dr?


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

gdtm0111 said:


> Hope you don't mind me posting here, not sure where else to post this.
> 
> My WS had an affair back in Oct, says all they did was kiss. Anyway, this morning I found she had searched Google for Candida Infections.
> 
> ...


the dr would be a good place to start!


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

That's a yeast infection. While you and she should both most definitely be tested for STDs after her "just kissing" affair, a yeast infection is not an STD. 

Partners can pass a yeast infection back and forth if one of them has one. However, women can also get yeast infections without having sex with anyone, and they're not uncommon in girls and women of every age regardless of sexual status. Medications, exposure to irritants like detergent residue or fragrances, illness, dietary issues, sex (with an un-infected partner), hormonal imbalances, and a lot of other things can trigger a yeast infection.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Yeast infections are very common among women and can happen at any time. They sell several OTC products to cure this infection. As posted above, yeast infections are not STD's.


----------



## toonaive (Dec 13, 2012)

Im going to throw something else out there, given the nature of this forum. Recurring yeast infections in women can sometimes be used as code for herpes flare up. Be safe, follow up.


----------



## MissMe (Feb 26, 2013)

toonaive said:


> Im going to throw something else out there, given the nature of this forum. Recurring yeast infections in women can sometimes be used as code for herpes flare up. Be safe, follow up.


Really? She was googling candida but it might be herpes? :cone4:


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

It could also be caused by a reaction to the Nuvaring. 

In general, constant yeast infections are a signs that she might have an issue with properly digesting carbohydrates and sugar, and thus the yeast is thriving. I'd recommend she talk to her doctor about that.


----------



## toonaive (Dec 13, 2012)

Unfortunately, my X did this to me. Said it was yeast infection. Many, Many times. Nope!! Herpes. I have been told by other women, that its an all to common ruse. Not this is your situation. Just given the situation, be careful. Do you trust her 100%


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

gdtm0111 said:


> Hope you don't mind me posting here, not sure where else to post this.
> 
> My WS had an affair back in Oct, says all they did was kiss. Anyway, this morning I found she had searched Google for Candida Infections.
> 
> ...


Did you read the pages she googled? I think that would helpl you since you'd get info on the infection, the causes, the cures, and what kinds of foods help (yogurt) or hurt (sugars, carbs).


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Candida is not something you catch it's something already in you. Some do think if a man has it he could pass it through his sperm. The verdict is still out and i think its a stretch but from what I've read women don't give this to men.

Keep in mind I'm discussing specifically candida. There probably are other types of yeast infections that might be sexually transmitted. I just don't think this is one of them.

Candida is most linked to diet. Our diets are awful so we end up with an overgrowth of what we have normally in our body everyday.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

toonaive said:


> Im going to throw something else out there, given the nature of this forum. Recurring yeast infections in women can sometimes be used as code for herpes flare up. Be safe, follow up.





toonaive said:


> Unfortunately, my X did this to me. Said it was yeast infection. Many, Many times. Nope!! Herpes. I have been told by other women, that its an all to common ruse. Not this is your situation. Just given the situation, be careful. Do you trust her 100%


Wow... learn something new everyday. All of my yeast infections have, indeed, been yeast infections. Of course, one thing that has helped with keeping mine from recurring as often as before was increasing how much yogurt I consume. Of course, if there is no yeast meds nor extra yogurt nor any other methods to clear it up, BUT there are herpes meds....well, that'd be a very good indication that it is NOT a yeast infection.


----------



## toonaive (Dec 13, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> Wow... learn something new everyday. All of my yeast infections have, indeed, been yeast infections. Of course, one thing that has helped with keeping mine from recurring as often as before was increasing how much yogurt I consume. Of course, if there is no yeast meds nor extra yogurt nor any other methods to clear it up, BUT there are herpes meds....well, that'd be a very good indication that it is NOT a yeast infection.


It had more to do with not wanting to have intercourse at that time. Herpes can be passed. A yeast infection. ?. Herpes is a much more serious discussion in a relationship than a yeast infection. Unfortunately some people will hide the fact that they have Herpes in the early parts of a budding relationship. Even during marriages. ( Some people are just ****.


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

As someone who had had an unfortunately lifelong "relationship" with this issue, let me clarify a few things:

- Yes, there are indeed oral medications (AKA pills) that keep yeast infections under wraps. 

Diflucan is taken as a one-off when OTC things aren't cutting it, or when the yeast has gone systemic (IE, you also have thrust), sometimes, it's taken at the beginning and the end of a course of high-power antibiotics to prevent yeast infections. 

Nystatin pills are prescribed for more long-term use. While generally the dosage is for a two-week run, I've had my doctor prescribe it for me to take at a lower dose for over two months. 

That's aside from other medications someone with recurring yeast infections might be put on like Metaformin because the yeast is coming from (previously) untreated diabetes. 

- Drs. have differing opinions on the spread of yeast infections from one person to another, however - many OTC treatments for yeast infections say right on the package they may interfere with condoms, so - if that's your BC method of choice, then yes, that's a reason to avoid sex at that time. 

- That's not even considering the thought that when your bits are burning and itching, and you have medicated ointment oozing out all over, sex isn't really an exciting adventure. 

So, while yes, I guess it could be a cover for something more serious, being on a oral medication nor disinterest in sex aren't automatic signs that it must be Herpes.


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

And - as men are far less likely to catch yeast or show it's symptoms, you taking a trip to the doctor may or may not reveal anything. 

Ultimately, if you want to know about it - ask your wife, OP. 

Or look for the big box of Monistat in the bathroom.


----------



## gdtm0111 (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank for the info.


----------



## Caramel (Feb 28, 2013)

I agree that this is diet based. Also yeast thrives on warm and moist environments. Aside from cutting back on all sugar, strengthening your immune system helps too. And yes, it can be transferred to men if you're predisposed to it already.


----------



## yellowledbet (Sep 5, 2012)

candida infection is a weird thing to search. I think it would be much more common to search yeast infection. 

Here is my theory:

She had something going on downstairs.
She searched the symptoms. 
Candida infection came up in some results she found
She then searched candida infection.

Bottom line is she has something going on in the nether regions that she is unsure about after having an affair. I would get checked out if I were you.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Candida is a " normal " type of infection.
It is not really a STD in the strictest form.
Candida is a bacteria that lives in the intestines and mouth, along with other beneficial micro organisms.
Any ph imbalance caused by diet , antibiotics etc may cause it to multiply and spread. Also if the immune system is compromised by any virus or auto immune diseases.
But candida can be passed from a woman to a man during sex.


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

She taking antibiotics for any reason? I used to get yeast infections all the time just from being on antibiotics. Seriously this is so common in women it's not even worth worrying about.


----------



## elizabethdennis (Jan 16, 2013)

Go visit your doctor. The best person to explain the cause and mode of transmission of this infection is the doctor. The doctor should also be able to give you advice whether you will need a treatment or not.


----------

